# Probador de teclado PS/2



## thundershock (Jul 1, 2006)

hola a todos estoy haciendo un proyecto en el cual debo comprobar la funcionalidad de un teclado de pc gracias a google encontre uno pero este es para Mouse ps/2 que si a alguien le interesa lo posteo aqui mismo, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jul 4, 2006)

Hola thundershock!!

no especificas que tipo de funcionalidad quieres saber, si te refieres a la gama de atajos (comandos) de este o la versatibilidad de desempeño tienen segun la tecnologia con la que trabajan    trata de especificar mas tu interes y podre ayudarte.-


----------



## thundershock (Jul 5, 2006)

ok el proyecto consta en que el circuito debe  dar una alerta luminosa al pulsar cualquier tecla se debe encender un solo led al hacer una combinacion de teclas por ejemplo (alt +f4, ctrl + c etc,) lo basico, se deben encender el otro led obiamente de color distinto al primero, al tener mas información la posteo el proyecto es para entregarlo dentro de 3 meses asi que hay tiempo de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 6, 2006)

thundershock dijo:
			
		

> ok el proyecto consta en que el circuito debe  dar una alerta luminosa al pulsar cualquier tecla se debe encender un solo led al hacer una combinacion de teclas por ejemplo (alt +f4, ctrl + c etc,) lo basico, se deben encender el otro led obiamente de color distinto al primero, al tener mas información la posteo el proyecto es para entregarlo dentro de 3 meses asi que hay tiempo de antemano muchas gracias



Hola, estaré atento pues me interesa hacerme un teclado en realidad quiero utilizar unos joypad de un nintendo viejo pero no conectarlos al paralelo sino convertirlos en teclado.

Saludos y si puede subir información se le agradece


----------



## thundershock (Jul 8, 2006)

> Hola, estaré atento pues me interesa hacerme un teclado en realidad quiero utilizar unos joypad de un nintendo viejo pero no conectarlos al paralelo sino convertirlos en teclado.
> 
> Saludos y si puede subir información se le agradece



hmmm un amigo estaba en ese proyecto solo que el utilizo los controles de un playstation 1 conectados al LPT1 creo    hablare con el para ver si todavia tiene los diagramas para publicarlos aqui y si no los tiene investigare sobre ello para asi dar más información


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 8, 2006)

playstation
http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/psx/index.htm

Ps/2
http://www.networktechinc.com/ps2-prots.html
http://www.computer-engineering.org/ps2keyboard/

me parece haber visto algo tambien en microchip en el apartado de mechatronic pero en este momento no lo encuentro


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 8, 2006)

thundershock dijo:
			
		

> > Hola, estaré atento pues me interesa hacerme un teclado en realidad quiero utilizar unos joypad de un nintendo viejo pero no conectarlos al paralelo sino convertirlos en teclado.
> >
> > Saludos y si puede subir información se le agradece
> 
> ...




Hola, muchas gracias, ya tengo esos lo que me interesa es conectarlos al ps/2 como si mis controles (sospecho que alcanzará para varios, aunque casi siempre solo hay 2 players)

En fin que los botones de los controles fueran como las teclas del teclado, me explico?? mis contoles serían mi teclado, el cuál solo usaría para jugar .

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## dOlPhiN (Ago 6, 2006)

que tal disculpen por meterme en su tema pero quisiera ayudar en eso del probador de teclados, ya que no es tan facil pero es interesante tu idea, yo he estado estudiando sobre los teclados de la pc y hay que tomar muchas cosas en cuenta y desgraciadamente los textos que hay en internet estan en ingles pero sonmuy buenos, lo que yo hice fue emular un teclado para la pc por medio de un pic y hasta ahora lo he logrado pues ya logre sacar 10 letras del pic y solo basta con conectarlo en la pc sin alimentacion externa.
primero lo que te sugiero es que estudies sobre los codigos AT, XT, y PS2, y quiza nesecites un microcontrolador que los reconosca. tendras que saber tambien de programacion en ensamblador en caso que utilises un pic. y con eso lo lograras el circuito te quedara demasiado reducido realmente lo dificil esta en la programacion y la investigacion asi como comprender los codigos enviados de los teclados.

Y para aquella persona que quiere hacer u jostik para el puerto quiero decirle que es sumamente facil, yo ya tengo 3.
 utilice un teclado viejo canalize la lineas de las teclas en la placa que tiene el micro. luego desarme el control original dejando solo las lineaa que van hacia los botones y los conecte en el micro del teclado, y solo hice las configuraciones en las opciones de los difenrentes juegos configurandolo como dispositivo de control el teclado de la pc.
bueno espero y les sirva


----------

